# Employee change when Critical skill work permit is obtained



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I will be getting Critical skill visa work permit for 5 years from India. I will be coming to South africa with a job in my Hand. But the problem is that on the critical work permit it will be mentioned that I will be working for XYZ company for 5 years. Now I want to know that If I can swicth to new Job after one year with the same work permit or I will have to apply for new one .

kindly advise


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

I think you will have to apply for a new one, and change conditions to the new company.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Akhil003 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I will be getting Critical skill visa work permit for 5 years from India. I will be coming to South africa with a job in my Hand. But the problem is that on the critical work permit it will be mentioned that I will be working for XYZ company for 5 years. Now I want to know that If I can swicth to new Job after one year with the same work permit or I will have to apply for new one .
> 
> kindly advise


Yes, you can apply for change of conditions. Good thing is you can do that while you are here in South Africa. You dont need to be in India to do that.
Good luck.


----------

